# Mihawk vs Oden



## YonkoDrippy (Oct 27, 2020)

Whos the stronger Swordsman? Was oden the Worlds strongest before Mihawk? Who wins?



VS



@xmysticgohanx @Vivo Diez @Sloan @Ren. @stealthblack

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Djomla (Oct 27, 2020)

Probably Oden. Better feats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Oct 27, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Draco Bolton (Oct 27, 2020)

I have Oden slighty below mere Admiral level (let say Fujitora) and I have Mihawk slighty above mere Admiral level.

Mihawk high diff.


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Oct 27, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> I have Oden slighty below mere Admiral level (let say Fujitora) and I have Mihawk slighty above mere Admiral level.
> 
> Mihawk high diff.


Oden is easily admiral level


----------



## Gokou08 (Oct 27, 2020)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Oden is easily admiral level


That's what he said, Oden is a bit weaker than Fujitora but a contender to all admirals, Oden isn't winning against Akainu for example just because he scarred a teenage Kaidou, my opinion is that Oden is Admiral level but would lose to the likes of Kizaru/Akainu/Kiji 8 times of 10 simply because of how versatile the C3 is, as for Fuji Oden has more shots of winning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Oct 27, 2020)

Gokou08 said:


> That's what he said, Oden is a bit weaker than Fujitora but a contender to all admirals, Oden isn't winning against Akainu for example just because he scarred a teenage Kaidou, my opinion is that Oden is Admiral level but would lose to the likes of Kizaru/Akainu/Kiji 8 times of 10 simply because of how versatile the C3 is, as for Fuji Oden has more shots of winning!


Oden is stronger than Fuji tho. I think hes stronger than every admiral except for C3 and Prime Sengoku ofc. His feats are better than Fuji's as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 27, 2020)

Mihawk mid diffs. Alone the fact that Mihawks casual slicing power shits on Odens based on scale and scabbards being able to replicate Oden against Kaido and that Mihawk made his blade into the strongest black blade in the world, comfortably puts him above Oden. Also a WS title with no scars after having legendary duels against someone who is way above Oden's paygrade.

Reactions: Like 8 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 27, 2020)

Mihawk with high dif.


----------



## Kroczilla (Oct 27, 2020)

Oden trouncing kaido is a far better feat than mihawk has ever managed.
Mihawk's only call to fame is dueling pre-yonko shanks and managing to match vista.



TheWiggian said:


> scabbards being able to replicate Oden against Kaido


What the..


The last chapter literally had the author tell us that the scabbards werent even close to Oden

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Oct 27, 2020)

Oden feat is 5th best in the story ... after 2 Kings and 2 Monsters ....

while I can fully see Mihawk be above him and I do think it is the most possible case

Oden power claim as of now is above Mihawk and even god-king Shanks himself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Oct 27, 2020)

Oden has done more impressive things so far

so I’d back him


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2020)

Mihawk is officially WSS.Also he managed to turn his sword black,while Oden didn't. It is now up to Zorro to turn Enma black. This is kinda obvious that Mihawk wins. High diff may be.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Oct 27, 2020)

Oden is young yonkou level, Mihawk is prime yonkou level

Mihawk wins high diff


----------



## Red Admiral (Oct 27, 2020)

Corax said:


> Mihawk is officially WSS.Also he managed to turn his sword black,while.



Roger didn't as well ... your point?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gokou08 (Oct 27, 2020)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Oden is stronger than Fuji tho. I think hes stronger than every admiral except for C3 and Prime Sengoku ofc. His feats are better than Fuji's as well.


Yes I agree with his feats being better than Fuji now, but we have Akainu who has better feats than Oden, Kaidou is getting cut left and right and bleeding left and right, and even if its not a big deal of damage dealt to him, no one and I mean a single one of us though the Tank monster would bleed like this, Fuji would definitely replicate Oden's feat!


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> Roger didn't as well ... your point?


Roger had no WSS title and might not be even a swordsman. We know little about his abilities and fighting style.


----------



## stealthblack (Oct 27, 2020)

Based on vista that was mates with oden for years and oden was second division commander instead of vista, and vista was on par with mihawk, then oden > mihawk.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 27, 2020)

Kroczilla said:


> Oden trouncing kaido is a far better feat than mihawk has ever managed.
> Mihawk's only call to fame is dueling pre-yonko shanks and managing to match vista.
> 
> 
> ...



We saw them slicing into the same scar area the same way Oden did. That they were 4 characters compared to Oden who did it alone it's pretty obvious "they" as pointed out individually aren't compareable to Oden, but they literally achieved the same feat there. Given that Kaido has PTSD from Oden and keeps comparing them to him, yet he still questions how they are able to injure him and you're telling me they're combined not even compareable to Oden? 

I mean it could be the exact same PTSD that Oden engraved hinto him with the scar that weakens Kaido's willpower currently, limiting his overall strenght as portrayed so far, but given we didn't see the fight continue after Oden scarred Kaido it's hard to tell how he would've performed further to compare it. Not to mention that most people forget that this is a slightly stronger version of Kaido the scabbards are fighting given the 20 years difference when discussing it. Knowing that it's absolutely nonsensical to state with a straight face, they're (combined) nowhere even close to the single individual called Oden (who by portrayal was decently injured after taking out Asura and some fodders alone).


----------



## Strobacaxi (Oct 27, 2020)

stealthblack said:


> Based on vista that was mates with oden for years and oden was second division commander instead of vista, and vista was on par with mihawk, then oden > mihawk.


2nd division isn't above 5th division, all divisions are equal
Vista was not on par with Mihawk (Hence not being WSS)
Vista was a teenager back then

Congrats on one of the worst train of thought I've ever seen here though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stealthblack (Oct 27, 2020)

Strobacaxi said:


> 2nd division isn't above 5th division, all divisions are equal
> Vista was not on par with Mihawk (Hence not being WSS)
> Vista was a teenager back then
> 
> Congrats on one of the worst train of thought I've ever seen here though


no way they are equal when marco is first division, ace/oden/bb second, jozu 3rd and the more you go the weakerr they get



even in terms of fights, like with yonkous. mihawk had his duels with shanks yet no scar on him, something even bb left. oden left on kaidou huge scar that even today, 20 years later, it's a plot point on how to beat kaidou by reopen it.

while he cut iceberg, the most damage mihawk ever did on a person, was on baratie zoro that was a fodder compared to zoro from wano.


----------



## Kroczilla (Oct 27, 2020)

TheWiggian said:


> We saw them slicing into the same scar area the same way Oden did. That they were 4 characters compared to Oden who did it alone it's pretty obvious "they" as pointed out individually aren't compareable to Oden, but they literally achieved the same feat there. Given that Kaido has PTSD from Oden and keeps comparing them to him, yet he still questions how they are able to injure him and you're telling me they're combined not even compareable to Oden?
> 
> I mean it could be the exact same PTSD that Oden engraved hinto him with the scar that weakens Kaido's willpower currently, limiting his overall strenght as portrayed so far, but given we didn't see the fight continue after Oden scarred Kaido it's hard to tell how he would've performed further to compare it. Not to mention that most people forget that this is a slightly stronger version of Kaido the scabbards are fighting given the 20 years difference when discussing it. Knowing that it's absolutely nonsensical to state with a straight face, they're (combined) nowhere even close to the single individual called Oden (who by portrayal was decently injured after taking out Asura and some fodders alone).



Except they DID NOT achieve the same feat. Not even close according to word of God from kaido himself who claimed they couldnt even reopen the scars from his fight with oden i.e. the scars ran much deeper.
Kaido had ptsd coz as he stated, he saw the spirit of oden in them. He has since revealed that they are nothing compared to the real thing.
Its not hard to tell how oden would have performed after scarring kaido. Kaido himself pretty much admits that oden could have killed him, sees oden as an unparalleled monster and even still has ptsd about oden even 20 years later after undoubtedly taking on the other younko. There is absolutely no doubt that oden > kaido.
The Oden that fought ashura doji is far weaker than the oden who sailed the world with whitebeard in his prime and rogers. Kaido's words in the recent chapter further confirm this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaptainCommander (Oct 27, 2020)

Strongest Swordsman in a world that doesn't know isolated Wano doesn't mean much. .  .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kroczilla (Oct 27, 2020)

CaptainCommander said:


> Strongest Swordsman in a world that doesn't know isolated Wano doesn't mean much. .  .


This. I swear, its baffling how mihawk became wss without any input from the freaking sword country

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stealthblack (Oct 27, 2020)

Kroczilla said:


> This. I swear, its baffling how mihawk became wss without any input from the freaking sword country

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Strobacaxi (Oct 27, 2020)

stealthblack said:


> no way they are equal when marco is first division, ace/oden/bb second, jozu 3rd and the more you go the weakerr they get


That's what Oda said, so I'm going to take his word for it



stealthblack said:


> even in terms of fights, like with yonkous. mihawk had his duels with shanks yet no scar on him, somethign even bb left. oden left on kaidou huge scar that even today it's a plot point on how to beat kaiou by reopen it.


Kaidou also OHKO'd Oden, Shanks never did such a thing to Mihawk.
Also, Shanks doesn't strike me as the type of guy to create a huge opening and let his enemy strike him as hard as he could.



stealthblack said:


> while he cut icebeg, the most damage mihawk ever did on someone, was on baratie zoro that was a fodder compared to zoro from wano.


He also never fought anyone else so what's your point?



CaptainCommander said:


> Strongest Swordsman in a world that doesn't know isolated Wano doesn't mean much. . .


Regardless if it's taking into account Wano or not, we've seen Wano's greatest swordsmen, and I pity them if they ever had to fight Mihawk.
Also, Izo is from Wano, no one would call Mihawk WSS if Izo could just go "Yo there's people in wano who'd eat Mihawk for breakfast"


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 27, 2020)

Kroczilla said:


> Except they DID NOT achieve the same feat. Not even close according to word of God from kaido himself who claimed they couldnt even reopen the scars from his fight with oden i.e. the scars ran much deeper.
> Kaido had ptsd coz as he stated, he saw the spirit of oden in them. He has since revealed that they are nothing compared to the real thing.
> Its not hard to tell how oden would have performed after scarring kaido. Kaido himself pretty much admits that oden could have killed him, sees oden as an unparalleled monster and even still has ptsd about oden even 20 years later after undoubtedly taking on the other younko. There is absolutely no doubt that oden > kaido.
> The Oden that fought ashura doji is far weaker than the oden who sailed the world with whitebeard in his prime and rogers. Kaido's words in the recent chapter further confirm this.



1. It did and we visually see it. Word of god the same way word of god Pica who can solo Dressrosa including an Admiral, Sabo and the whole strawhat alliance? Yea definitely.
2. That's exactly why he puts Oden on such a ridiculous high level. Oden was the only strong person Kaido faced in a death battle and yet scabbards achieved literally the same feat although combined.
3. We can't compare it since both Oden and scabbard stopped following up after the scar slash, so we can't compare. We can assume he would've killed him with the next attack, so would the scabbards if they followed up. Worth of mentioning is that Kaido was unconcious in dragon form for a moment after the scabbards slashed him while Kaido immediately went into base form and remained concious which honestly has the scabbards looking superior in comparison.
4. Yea take that into account but ignore the fact that both Kaido and Asura grew stronger in the 20 years.


----------



## stealthblack (Oct 27, 2020)

Strobacaxi said:


> That's what Oda said, so I'm going to take his word for it
> 
> 
> Kaidou also OHKO'd Oden, Shanks never did such a thing to Mihawk.
> ...


kaidou hit oden in the head, behind his back while oden was distracted by momonosuke ,a cheap shot no mmater how you put it. oden's attack was not a cheap shot, there is a reason why even kaido was mad enough to kill the old hag for making him win with such a shot.


----------



## Kroczilla (Oct 27, 2020)

Strobacaxi said:


> Kaidou also OHKO'd Oden, Shanks never did such a thing to Mihawk.


i am willing to bet mihawk will be put in a body bag should he get hit by a surprise attack from shanks. 




Strobacaxi said:


> Regardless if it's taking into account Wano or not, we've seen Wano's greatest swordsmen, and I pity them if they ever had to fight Mihawk


given that mihawk got stalemate by crocodile and vista, i am pretty confident about their chances 



TheWiggian said:


> 1. It did and we visually see it. Word of god the same way word of god Pica who can solo Dressrosa including an Admiral, Sabo and the whole strawhat alliance? Yea definitely.


if you cant tell the difference btwn a meaningless boast from fodders and a straight up admission of inferiority from a god tier, then i dont know what else to tell you. what we visually saw was the scabbards making kaido bleed, something they were doing several chapter before. kaido stating that they failed to re-open the scars from oden means that their attacks left far less damage compared to the wounds he suffered from oden.


TheWiggian said:


> 2. That's exactly why he puts Oden on such a ridiculous high level. Oden was the only strong person Kaido faced in a death battle and yet scabbards achieved literally the same feat although combined.



given that kaido is stated to have lost several times, it cannot be said that oden is the only strong person he's faced in a death battle (also trying to make this point sort of defeats your other point about kaido having gotten stronger the past 20 years given that death battles are the ultimate boost in one piece). 
the scabbards did not achieve anything close to the same feat by virtue of the fact that kaido himself rates them to be well below oden. heck the only reason he was wary of them in the first place was cuz they were channeling oden's spirit. but once he's seen that they are much weaker, its quite clear he's going to get to curbstomping them.





TheWiggian said:


> 3. We can't compare it since both Oden and scabbard stopped following up after the scar slash, so we can't compare. We can assume he would've killed him with the next attack, so would the scabbards if they followed up. Worth of mentioning is that Kaido was unconcious in dragon form for a moment after the scabbards slashed him while Kaido immediately went into base form and remained concious which honestly has the scabbards looking superior in comparison.



again you keep bringing up these faux points which fail by virtue of the fact that kaido considered their combined efforts to be well  below oden. this isnt up for debate. 



TheWiggian said:


> 4. Yea take that into account but ignore the fact that both Kaido and Asura grew stronger in the 20 years.


even if kaido grew stronger, he still holds oden in the highest regards implying, even implying dying by the hands of someone on the same level as oden would be ideal (which is quite a big deal coming from the man who plans to start the greatest conflict the world has ever seen). 
the claims of ashura doji getting stronger are a tad bit dubious. but even if true, it wont change the fact that kaido sees his strength backed up by 8 other equally powerful fighters to be inferior to oden's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 27, 2020)

CaptainCommander said:


> Strongest Swordsman in a world that doesn't know isolated Wano doesn't mean much. .  .





Kroczilla said:


> This. I swear, its baffling how mihawk became wss without any input from the freaking sword country


 it does if it is said outt of universe too. Current Wano guys are worthless when Shanks exists

OT: Oden extreme diff. Oden beats anyone alive 1v1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Oct 27, 2020)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Oden beats anyone alive 1v1


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 27, 2020)

Kroczilla said:


> if you cant tell the difference btwn a meaningless boast from fodders and a straight up admission of inferiority from a god tier, then i dont know what else to tell you. what we visually saw was the scabbards making kaido bleed, something they were doing several chapter before. kaido stating that they failed to re-open the scars from oden means that their attacks left far less damage compared to the wounds he suffered from oden.



Kaido saying something isn't different than Pica saying something to the audience, it's basically the same, it's their in verse thoughts. How can you take one for granted, legit information while the other is bullshit?

Except with the difference that the scabbards using Oden's two sword style and basically performing his signature move combined.
I can clearly tell what everyone here saw with their own eyes when reading the chapter. Kaido was bleeding and out of the commision, something even Oden couldn't do to him in the past.



Kroczilla said:


> given that kaido is stated to have lost several times, it cannot be said that oden is the only strong person he's faced in a death battle (also trying to make this point sort of defeats your other point about kaido having gotten stronger the past 20 years given that death battles are the ultimate boost in one piece).
> the scabbards did not achieve anything close to the same feat by virtue of the fact that kaido himself rates them to be well below oden. heck the only reason he was wary of them in the first place was cuz they were channeling oden's spirit. but once he's seen that they are much weaker, its quite clear he's going to get to curbstomping them.



I never used the Kaido getting captured and defeated multiple times in this debate as an argument. Strawman argument.

And ofc Kaido will defeat them, same way he defeated Oden.





Kroczilla said:


> again you keep bringing up these faux points which fail by virtue of the fact that kaido considered their combined efforts to be well  below oden. this isnt up for debate.



Parallel is quite obvious here, both Oden (who fought a weaker version of Kaido) and the scabbards did the same to Kaido and neither will defeat him. Him hyping Oden has no impact on how the story unfolds and ain't changing the past.

From what i can tell *Kaido talks about a monstrous samurai* and how no one as powerful as him will be seen again which *makes it a Oden - each scabbard individually comparison* rendering your whole Oden >>> all scabbards argument void which you started arguing about in the first place. And i never disagreed with that, instead playing devils advocate of all scabbards > Oden especially with some of them having 20 years to grow in strenght extra.



Kroczilla said:


> even if kaido grew stronger, he still holds oden in the highest regards implying, even implying dying by the hands of someone on the same level as oden would be ideal (which is quite a big deal coming from the man who plans to start the greatest conflict the world has ever seen).
> the claims of ashura doji getting stronger are a tad bit dubious. but even if true, it wont change the fact that kaido sees his strength backed up by 8 other equally powerful fighters to be inferior to oden's.



If you believe that Oden would defeat all scabbards combined, then there is nothing to discuss here anymore.


----------



## Kroczilla (Oct 27, 2020)

TheWiggian said:


> And ofc Kaido will defeat them, same way he defeated Oden




It was at this point, i gave up.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 27, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> Roger didn't as well ... your point?



Roger does not follow the way of the sword, Oden does by default because he is a Samurai.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 27, 2020)

Kroczilla said:


> It was at this point, i gave up.



He did defeat Oden in the story, or do you want to ignore the whole point why Oda draws a full arc right now? Kaido is the one alive and not Oden, want to deny that now?


----------



## Red Admiral (Oct 27, 2020)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Roger does not follow the way of the sword, Oden does by default because he is a Samurai.



did Oden ever try to make his sword black and failed?

Roger didn't
Shanks didn't
Dark King didn't
most likely Xebec didn't 

if to unlock BB you need to follow a certain way how can you be sure Oden did follow that? what ever implied that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Oct 27, 2020)

Corax said:


> Roger had no WSS title and might not be even a swordsman. We know little about his abilities and fighting style.



any man who have a sword as main weapon is a sword

but

not all swordsman are sword masters  

and

not all sword masters focus only on the way of sword


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> any man who have a sword as main weapon is a sword
> 
> but
> 
> ...


So very likely that Mihawk is far better than Roger in a sword fight (without any DF/CoC/haki etc).


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 27, 2020)

Mihawk probably. Mainly because I think its possible Zoro will surpass/ equal Oden by the end of this arc but I don't think he will surpass Mihawk for at least another arc after that.


----------



## VileNotice (Oct 27, 2020)

TheWiggian said:


> He did defeat Oden in the story, or do you want to ignore the whole point why Oda draws a full arc right now? Kaido is the one alive and not Oden, want to deny that now?


It was your wording of "same way he defeated Oden." Assuming you don't really think he'll need to pull out a hostage to beat them lol


----------



## Red Admiral (Oct 28, 2020)

Corax said:


> So very likely that Mihawk is far better than Roger in a sword fight (without any DF/CoC/haki etc).



yes ... no doubt .... I'm not even fighting Mihawk > Oden too hard .... but .... black sword ain't prove of much


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 28, 2020)

VileNotice said:


> It was your wording of "same way he defeated Oden." Assuming you don't really think he'll need to pull out a hostage to beat them lol



Tbf he had no control over that in that situation.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 28, 2020)

Mihawk takes this quite easily. Probably higher end of mid diff or so.


xmysticgohanx said:


> it does if it is said outt of universe too. Current Wano guys are worthless when Shanks exists
> 
> OT: Oden extreme diff. Oden beats anyone alive 1v1


You take character statements way too seriously mate. Pica isn't beating Fujitora, Higuma didn't kill Luffy and Oden isn't beating Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 28, 2020)

Mihawk cuts the Gary Stu in half.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Oct 28, 2020)

Oden based on feats, hype, portrayal and everything else that could be counted. Mihawk has a title ( which is not relevant at all here ).

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 28, 2020)

Dunno said:


> Mihawk takes this quite easily. Probably higher end of mid diff or so.
> 
> You take character statements way too seriously mate. Pica isn't beating Fujitora, Higuma didn't kill Luffy and Oden isn't beating Mihawk.


 I follow facts, not headcanon

I wasn’t even thinking of that anyway

Kaido is #1 1v1. He still has crazy oden ptsd. Oden wins


----------



## Captain Altintop (Oct 28, 2020)

Mihawk wins *high *( high ) difficulty. I put Oden around Fujitora level.


----------



## Nox (Nov 1, 2020)

Mihawk via scaling and portrayal. Oden via feats. Mihawk was rivaling Shanks, one of prime Kaido's peers. Meanwhile a younger Kaido had put Oden through the paces. At the moment of his execution he acknowledges his defeat and challenges Kaido to become stronger. Through Zoro we have gotten inference that Mihawk is well versed at CoA. To add onto this we know the higher the grade of weapon the potent and difficult to control. Yet, Mihawk treats Yoru like a regular butter sword. Tashigi told you in MF its the strongest blade in the hands of the greatest skilled swordsman. However, with this said Oden has taken attacks from Roger and traded blows with WB. These are things Mihawk was dreaming about in MF. There's also nothing presented that has shown Mihawk can withstand getting slashed as Kaido did. Bear in mind Kaido's earned a reputation for his impervious durability. I see this match going like Guts vs Griffin. Whoever lands the 1st hit is guaranteed to win. << This is an aspect of swordsmanship and skill that once again favors Mihawk. Oden is a respected figure in Wano. Yet, Ryuuma is its LEGEND. A Ryuuma that shares a title with Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2020)

Mihawk is superior he turned his blade black and Oden didn’t. And no it’s not a good argument to say Roger didn’t ether as we don’t know if Roger’s entire style revolves around Ryou / Aggressive Swordsmanship the way Oden / Mihawk style does


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 4, 2020)

Oden crushes Mihawk via Feats and Portrayal. The Shaky portrayal that Posthawk stans cling to doesn't mean anything against Oden who has had every strong character who knows him wank the utter living hell out of him. This is no contest. Oden Wins High High Diff.

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Corax (Nov 4, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Oden crushes Mihawk via Feats and Portrayal. The Shaky portrayal that Posthawk stans cling to doesn't mean anything against Oden who has had every strong character who knows him wank the utter living hell out of him. This is no contest. Oden Wins High High Diff.


Black blade is a feat,not portrayal. Feat that Oden failed to achieve. And for a swordsman turning one of the 12 greatest blades black means a lot. This is one of the best feats.


----------



## Duhul10 (Nov 4, 2020)

That black blade was matched by a YC3 and his attacks were dodged by preskip Luffy. If that's the best argument in Mihawk's favour, there is nothing more to add.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 4, 2020)

Djomla said:


> Probably Oden. Better feats.



By that logic Usopp is stronger than Green bull.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 3vil (Nov 5, 2020)

Oden would’ve killed Kaido is the impression I got from the manga. But I’m not convinced Mihawk couldn’t do the same thing. Oden clashed with both Roger and Whitebeard and came out unscathed, a short clash, but I think he’s not as powerful as they were.

I really dislike the design choices for most of the beast pirates. And I dislike Oden. I actually hate the whole arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Nov 5, 2020)

Lord Stark said:


> Mihawk probably. Mainly because I think its possible Zoro will surpass/ equal Oden by the end of this arc but I don't think he will surpass Mihawk for at least another arc after that.



I doubt Zoro surpasses Oden fully; probably does an attack on his level though, and I don't think Zoro can replicate anything Mihawk can do after this arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 9, 2020)

Mihawk wins high diff.

Loden is going through "Mingo Is Admiral Level" phase. That's all.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 9, 2020)

Duhul10 said:


> That black blade was matched by a YC3 and his attacks were dodged by preskip Luffy. If that's the best argument in Mihawk's favour, there is nothing more to add.


Big Mom got trashed away by Jimbe + Nico Robin, parried by Chopper, dodged by Base Rufy, stopped and pushed back by Jimbe, stepped on by Franky, captured by Queen, was unable to defend her sheep from King.

Kaido got countered by Raizo, disarmed by Neko, wounded by Kinemon.

Are you sure you want to go the "feats only" argument?


----------



## Duhul10 (Nov 9, 2020)

Raikiri19 said:


> Big Mom got trashed away by Jimbe + Nico Robin, parried by Chopper, dodged by Base Rufy, stopped and pushed back by Jimbe, stepped on by Franky, captured by Queen, was unable to defend her sheep from King.
> 
> Kaido got countered by Raizo, disarmed by Neko, wounded by Kinemon.
> 
> Are you sure you want to go the "feats only" argument?


Big mom tied for hours with Kaido who one shot a YC1 level character. Mihawk tied with a YC3.  Kaido getting blindsided and then hurt by Oden's haki is not something shocking, we know that this is his Achilles heel ( and even here, you need to be a top tier to even hurt him visibly, so Oden haki + top tier strength ). Again Mihawk tied with a YC3 and had his strongest on panel attack stopped by a YC2.

Also, most of Big mom's low end feats happened when she was nerfed. The only exception is the Jimbe + Robin part were all they did was move her out of the way temporarily. LoL, dodged by base Rufy, Mihawk was being dodged multiple times by part 1 Base Luffy

Reactions: Tier Specialist 7


----------



## TheWiggian (Nov 9, 2020)

Shanks the strongest Yonk currently before getting finished by BB, is canonically a marginally weaker Mihawk, Oden was slightly stronger than YFM+ leveled Kaido. Mihawk trashes Oden.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Nov 9, 2020)

Oh, the mihawk gang is here . That tier specialist rating feels like a bullet, oh lord...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GucciBandana (Nov 12, 2020)

Mihawk is clearly superior to Oden, outranks him as a swordman in all ways, that's literally like the most obvious powerscale thing you can have other than DBZ powerlevel readings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light Ryuuzaki (Nov 17, 2020)

Based on hype, Oden is stronger than Mihawk. 

Whitebeard acknowledged Oden as almost equal and not as a mere Commander.

Gol D Roger acknowledged Oden's strength that he faced Oden instead of allowing Rayleigh to test Oden's strength

Even Kaidou seemed to be fascinated to Oden.


----------



## TheWiggian (Nov 18, 2020)

Light Ryuuzaki said:


> Based on hype, Oden is stronger than Mihawk.
> 
> Whitebeard acknowledged Oden as almost equal and not as a mere Commander.
> 
> ...



That's nice and all but doesn't come close to being the untouchable sword god that holds a world's strongest title.


----------



## GucciBandana (Nov 22, 2020)

Light Ryuuzaki said:


> Based on hype, Oden is stronger than Mihawk.
> 
> Whitebeard acknowledged Oden as almost equal and not as a mere Commander.
> 
> ...


except Oden is a commander, 2nd division commander.


----------



## gol d roger x2 (Nov 25, 2020)

mihawk extreme high difficulty because oden was never called the best swordsman in the world mihawk was


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm leaning towards Mihawk. But I don't really get how his title is a contributing factor. Oden was at his peak in a time when Mihawk probably wasn't even close to his. Keeping in mind that Mihawk is only a few years older than Shanks, he would have been in his late teens prior to Oden's death. People act like the current holder of the title has set some sort of all time bar, which is not the case. They reached their primes during two different eras, so there's no competition for any sort of title, whether directly or indirectly.

Adding to that, there were simply more contenders for the WSS title back then. It was a time when Roger, Rayleigh, and Oden were all alive and in their prime. Out of those three, it's obvious that Oden would probably not take the title. Even if you don't count Roger as a swordsman or whatever, I'd argue that Rayleigh would have still been ahead.

So if you're going to compare the two characters, use their feats, and any other portrayal that doesn't involve the WSS title, because it's impossible to use that as a comparison.


----------



## Nello (Nov 26, 2020)

World's Strongest Swordsman vs. World's Chadest Swordsman?


*Spoiler*: __ 





I win and my GF loses

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Vivo Diez (Nov 26, 2020)

Mihawks feats have been either ok or dogshit for how strong he should be based on his title.

But narrative wise I think Mihawk is supposed to be the strongest "classical" swordsman ever. He is the goalpost for the swordsman who's part of a crew that's set to be the strongest crew ever. So I think it makes sense Mihawk would be stronger than someone from a past generation that wasn't meant to change the world yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

